# Wlan in Gentoo as guest in Virtualbox[SOLVED]

## EasterParade

Could anyone please direct me to instructions on how to set up wlan0 

in Gentoo as a guest system in Virtualbox.

Do I need the driver for my wlan network adapter plus its ucode in

/lib/firmware?

How do I edit /etc/conf.d/net for my wlan0 when eth0 with fixed IP is already defined

and wlan0 uses dhcp?Last edited by EasterParade on Sat Sep 15, 2012 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dataking

Have you tried the "net-setup" command?  I have gentoo in a VirtualBox where the host system is connected via wifi only.  I set the NIC in VB as a bridged connection and made sure the "e1000" module is loaded at boot.  It just works.  No need for a wlan0 interface.

----------

## EasterParade

No wlan0 connection is good news. I´ll look into the bridge for the wlan. VB has the bridge for ethß and it connects to the internet just fine.

Gentoo has the e1000e module loaded.

I try the net-setup command.

But do I need the necessery drivers for my wlan adapter in the kernel?

Because the kernel does not see my wlan adapter, at all. Even lspci or dmesg don´t

know nothing about it; lspci just sees the ethernet adapter, twice btw.

----------

## The Doctor

That is because virtual box will never use it. Your host handles all the hardware and Gentoo as the guest will only ever see the same virtual ethernet card it sees now. It does the same thing with all the hardware. There is no direct access to the host hardware so you just need the virtualbox drivers. Google for "gentoo virtualbox" and you should get all the info you need.

----------

## solamour

I think the guest would see wlan0 if you plug in a USB WiFi dongle. It's rather handy when you need to run, say, BackTrack and all you have is a Windows box.

__

sol

----------

## EasterParade

It was my head that did not fit through: it´s fixed. I have NAT set in VB and HostOnly as adapters 1 and 2

and Gentoo takes the connection that´s established.

----------

